# Does your TT have the DSG fart?



## cooleddie (Jun 24, 2017)

Does your TT have the DSG fart?

Like this video?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_cont ... k1XoyI9rTs

My Audi TT (2.0 TFSI, 6 speed) engine does not sound like the Audi TT on this video. North American version.

Also I feel like the Soundaktor is missing from the car, lol


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

Is your car dsg or manual? Dsg farts ony happen if car is auto(DSG) hence the name

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cooleddie (Jun 24, 2017)

Stanyer said:


> Is your car dsg or manual? Dsg farts ony happen if car is auto(DSG) hence the name
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Auto.


----------



## handyman (Mar 8, 2009)

Put it in dynamic mode and floor the accelerator.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

You have to be a long way up the rev range to do it. Over 5000 rpm at least to get a good noise out of it. Part of me wishes you could move that to about 3500


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

Mine does it pretty much any revs in manual mode as long as when you change you have your foot pretty hard on the accelerator pedal


----------



## jonstatt (Mar 30, 2017)

I am of the opinion that the DSG fart varies from car to car. Mine seems to make the fart quite easily in Comfort mode and at around 4000rpm. The one I test drove didn't do that.


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

I wasn't a big fan at first but since I have discovered I can fart on demand when people annoy me I find it much more rewarding.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

I drop down a gear over take and when my bumper is level with there head I change up, so they get a good fart.

Childish I know but I love it.


----------



## Sticks (Sep 3, 2008)

Matrix said:


> I wasn't a big fan at first but since I have discovered I can fart on demand when people annoy me I find it much more rewarding.


Me too. But what about the car?

I'm not saying it's loud but I thought someone was trapped in the boot at first.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

I like to fart under bridges and tunnels and in confined built up areas to get the maximum effect,done some seriously loud ones recently  :lol:


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

I like when you lift off and it lets out a bang, like 2nd gear hard accel and just lift off. Wish it done it more though, I like the sound of the C43 coupe with the amg exhaust, much better. I would have specced a sport exhaust on my TT if it had been an option.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Nyxx said:


> I drop down a gear over take and when my bumper is level with there head I change up, so they get a good fart.
> 
> Childish I know but I love it.


 :lol: +1 and if you time it right and click to change just as its about to do it then you get a nice double fart for them to chew on


----------



## Venom7000 (Jul 23, 2017)

KevC said:


> You have to be a long way up the rev range to do it. Over 5000 rpm at least to get a good noise out of it. Part of me wishes you could move that to about 3500


It apparently varies from car to car. I learned to apply just enough gas to do a fart in almost standstill. Ofc it helps to be in S-mode.


----------



## Venom7000 (Jul 23, 2017)

cooleddie said:


> Does your TT have the DSG fart?
> 
> Like this video?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_cont ... k1XoyI9rTs
> ...


In all seriousness now. To try to answer your question OP. There are certain conditions that have to occur to "DSG fart". This is all from my cars experience:
1. In all "regular" TT's at least 4000RPM (not talking about TTS or the suicidal TT RS)
2. In auto mode it helps to be in the S-mode. Because in S-mode the gears are shorter and change is more aggressive and faster (changes more early than in D). This helps you get a fart without having to go so fast that you lose your licence. In regular D-mode it occurs in much higher revs.

3. Whether you are in auto or manual mode you need *FULL **THROTTLE*!!

4. Go in to your "AUDI DRIVE" and see what mode is on. If its in comfort or efficiency then switch back to either auto or dynamic.
YOU CAN FORCE IT by creating your own individual profile in "Audi Drive" where you set the exhaust noise to sport and throttle response to sport.

This is all I can say with out actually hearing your car in a video or knowing what Audi Drive settings you have.
Good luck


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Venom7000 said:


> 3. Whether you are in auto or manual mode you need FULL THROTTLE!!


Not in my experience. You need to be vigorous but you don't need your foot on the floor.


----------



## jonstatt (Mar 30, 2017)

KevC said:


> Venom7000 said:
> 
> 
> > 3. Whether you are in auto or manual mode you need FULL THROTTLE!!
> ...


Agreed. Full throttle not needed. Dynamic not needed. Sport mode not needed. You need to push it a bit, and that's all....on my TTS at least .


----------



## Venom7000 (Jul 23, 2017)

KevC & jonstatt

I did specify:
1. S mode helps (not crucial but helps) to achieve the dsg fart in lower speeds (mph) especially if you are driving in the city. Unless you plan to floor it to 50mph in the city zone just to hear the sound and meet some nice policemen.

2. Again you both have TTs = 310hp vs my and OP's 2.0 TFSI 230hp. You cant tell me that this HP difference doesnt affect the rpm range and transmission gear mapping + torque. I did specify in the bracket that everything I say is not necessarily applicable to TTS or TT RS
If OP specified that he has a TTS. I would not even attempt to share my opinion because my car has a completely different engine. But as is the case we have the same car.  
I assume that OP wants to try this during a city drive. Where you have speed limits and cameras. S mode helps, Dynamic mode helps (exhaust note is set to sport making the sound louder). If OP wants to do in on a highway than yes none of this is important.
However he did complain that his car doesnt sound like the one in the video. Making me think that something is probably set that way.
Again we need to hear from OP to see for more details.


----------

